# Launch of VIBEX



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This is from an old Shell careers brochure showing the launch of this large tanker from Harland and Wolff/s Belfast yard in 1957.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

If my memory is good she had a sister VEXILLA is ok?


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Think she had quite a few sisters.The same brochure has a shot of VITRINA on trials which came from Harland & Wolff about the same period.I/ll show it too.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is the shot of VITRINA.Very similar to VIBEX.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

i suspected there was some sisters and not only one!!!


----------

